# Fresh Meat to Pittsburgh



## Howard Gordon (May 24, 2020)

Bikes, new to the market, going to Craig Morrow's, Bicycle Heaven swap meet.  2  weeks to go!
Refinished Hawthorne and Monarch Super Deluxe.  Pre war Dayton, 24" boys "All American".  Looking good so far, see you there.
Thanks - Howard


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 24, 2020)




----------



## John Gailey (May 27, 2020)

Look forward to seeing you Howard.


----------



## Tim s (May 28, 2020)

I will bring these bikes and a few more to the swap.  Tim S


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 28, 2020)

Fantastic news   ,,looks like Allegheny County will turn green on June 5th,,,the bike swap is June 6 and 7th ,,,info at bicycleheaven.org ,,,,,hold your breath if it turns green ,,WE ARE ON for the bike show swap meet,,,,i know its coming to the last sec ,,,They may tell us before that date June 5 it goes to green i will let you know as soon as i do,,,Thank you,,must bring a mask i believe ,,,look up bicycleheaven.org


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 29, 2020)

I am planning on going on Saturday. Do people start setting up before 9am; is there any action on Friday night?
Seeking TOC, Teens, and any interesting ballooner complete bikes or gear; also in need of wood rims/wheels and early tires, pedals, saddles. Please feel free to hit-me-up before the event via PM or text/call: 717-554-2176. 
If any of the items I have for sale interest anyone I can bring them along at a reduced "delivered" price or possible trade.  I am not planning on vending, just a shopper, so reach out ahead of time.

Kind thanks, Brant


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 29, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am planning on going on Saturday. Do people start setting up before 9am; is there any action on Friday night?
> Seeking TOC, Teens, and any interesting ballooner complete bikes or gear; also in need of wood rims/wheels and early tires, pedals, saddles. Please feel free to hit-me-up before the event via PM or text/call: 717-554-2176.
> If any of the items I have for sale interest anyone I can bring them along at a reduced "delivered" price or possible trade.  I am not planning on vending, just a shopper, so reach out ahead of time.
> 
> Kind thanks, Brant



THE BIKE SWAP IS ON FANTASTIC,,,You can come by Bicycle Heaven on June 5th park on the street to visit the Museum BUT YOU CAN NOT SET UP IN THE PARKING LOT UNTILL AFTER 530 Friday and you can sleep over in the lot .Best to come very early morning on Sat or Sunday to get a good spot and less traffic.This year may be different than the last few swaps,,,,,  Drive safe lets have a great time


----------



## Tim s (May 30, 2020)

Great news, see you there! Tim S


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 30, 2020)

Free delivery to Bicycle Heaven Swap next weekend.  Gym Dandy Surrey.  Red and white powder coated, new tires, all S.S. fasteners, chain guard emblem painted on.  New patriotic canopy.  $850.  Pick up only or at the swap.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 2, 2020)

I will be bringing this PAL SEAT by Liley Specialty Co.  Cool deco design and I believe rather uncommon.  It is compatible with a 26" bike.  Asking $400.  You may PM me with interest or questions.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 3, 2020)

The weather is looking great for both days,,,,,looking like a great turn out,,,The swap meet is in a gated lots not near the city line of protesters if any please have a mask if needed,,,,have a great fun time drive safe .


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 24, 2021)




----------

